# Shock Absorbers



## Trudy (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi All
Being new to the forum, I hope I am doing this correctly, but I am asking for some advice.

Being a girly, don't know much about cars (!), so hope you can help....

I have just had my 2006 X Trail serviced, and they have said that the back passenger shock is leaking and needs replacing.

They have advised that therefore both of the rear shocks are replaced as it is better to have them both the same age.

The quote comes in at £755.00 fitted, and I nearly fell of the chair!

I have therefore investigated getting the shocks and getting a garage to fit them. This is much cheaper, but I am worried that perhaps they will not be as good quality as the Nissan ones.

Also, Nissan quoted a different price for the rear passenger to the rear driver, but the shop quoting for the cheaper ones have said there is no difference in price, and this has got me asking that perhaps they are not the right ones, or is there a reason why they should be different prices???

Can anyone help??

Thank you and looking forward to hearing from someone.

Trudy


----------



## ajtg1952 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello Trudy, I'm new as well. I just picked up my X Trail yesterday so I am no expert.

However, I have looked at the back shock absorbers and they both look exactly the same. Are you sure you have not been quoted for shocks and springs. That seems a very high quote.

I would go to a local garage and get them done. Pick one that you've been recommended so you can trust them. Ask them to quote for genuine Nissan parts and also generic parts and get an explanation as to where they have come from and ask what guarantee they come with. Most shock absorbers are pretty standard. If you don't do a lot of off road driving then I am sure you will be OK.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Seems high to me too. You should ask for a break down of parts and labour, then repost. Then we can see what portion of the quote seems high. Shocks are often about 100, labour should be about an hour per side. 2 hours and two shocks should be closer to 400.


----------

